# 4 hours cleaning car and....



## RoonDog28 (Feb 27, 2013)

Today was Audi cleaning day, cleaned alloys with Autoglym wheel cleaner, shampoo'd car, chamois leather got a bit of action, cleaned all the engine bay, door sills and boot. Autoglym fast glass inside and out on all windows, grabbed a microfibre cloth and started whacking on Autoglym Super Resin... Waited 15 minutes then buffed it off. Smeared Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection all over her and waited another 45 minutes. Buffed off and sprayed the tyres up and polished alloys............ 20 MINUTES LATER IT CANS IT DOWN WITH RAIN !!!! 
:evil:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

So it was you who made it rain lol  
I hate it when that happens.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

Always the way.

Picked my new purchase up Friday, its clean but not clean, if that makes sense. Think I'll do the full works today, starting with a quick wash then claying. May even get the mop out, depending on how the paint looks.


----------



## RoonDog28 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've just done mine again (wash with water and Extra Gloss Protection) ... I'm betting it will rain tonight but at least I've got the finish I wanted

What have you purchased? Any pics?


----------



## akf (May 26, 2013)

That's what garages are for!


----------



## Skithepowder (Jul 13, 2013)

Wounded, check the forecast next time!


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

RoonDog28 said:


> I've just done mine again (wash with water and Extra Gloss Protection) ... I'm betting it will rain tonight but at least I've got the finish I wanted
> 
> What have you purchased? Any pics?


Mk1 Avus silver 3.2, haven't had the chance to take a decent pictures yet.


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

know the feeling..always rains after detailing doesnt it?!!


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

as an aside, quite impressed by the AG wheel cleaner you used too.....brought my sline alloys up lovely!


----------



## 1tobybarnes1 (Oct 11, 2013)

everytime!


----------

